# Essential Shostakovich?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I'm just getting started with Shostakovich, and I'd like to see if I could get a pile of only the _'essential' _ stuff without just getting a Naxos best-of. Could anyone provide their opinions of the definitive work/works in each major genre (symphony, chamber, concertos, piano etc)
Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The great symphonies, IMO, are the 4th, 5th, 8th, 10th, and 15th....although the selection of the 15th is "debateable".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies: start with 5, 7, 8 and 10.
String Quartets: start with 8
Other chamber music: start with piano quintet
Concertos: start with piano concerto 2, violin concerto 2 and cello concerto 2

Not saying these are my favourites, but I think they provide a good entrance.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Great. I know the 2nd piano concerto is a popular favourite, especially the middle movement.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Symphonies: start with 5, 7, 8 and 10.
> String Quartets: start with 8
> Other chamber music: start with piano quintet
> Concertos: start with piano concerto 2, *violin concerto 2 and cello concerto 2*
> ...


I would add Violin Concerto 1 and Cello Concerto 1 to that list.

And Piano Trio No. 2.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The great symphonies, IMO, are the 4th, 5th, 8th, 10th, and 15th....although the selection of the 15th is "debateable".


I agree and would add the 7th to this list which I strongly recommend be the one with Bernstein and the CSO (having this one I don't need any other Lenigrad).


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Add symphony 11 and 24 piano preludes and fugues op 87


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

jdec said:


> I agree and would add the 7th to this list which I strongly recommend be the one with Bernstein and the CSO (having this one I don't need any other Lenigrad).


The first movement of the Seventh is highly repetitious and may turn off one who is just beginning to get into Shostakovich.

He can always come back to the Leningrad No. 7 later if he likes the others.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

If I had to pick top 10 Shostakovich to start with:

1. Piano Concerto No. 1

2. Piano Concerto No. 2

3. String Quartet No. 13

4. The Year 1905 Symphony

5. Symphony No. 4

6. Suite on Finnish Themes

7. String Quartet No. 8

8. Violin Concerto No. 1

9. Piano Quintet in G Minor

10. Symphony No. 10

As for the fifth symphony- listen to it after listening to the other 14. It's not a starter symphony in my opinion...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh, boy....this is like saying what is the essential Beethoven, or Bach.....so many great works in different disciplines....

for contrast sake, you almost need to have some of his early works - pre-Symphony #5 - the big ballets - Golden Age, Bolt, Syms 1 & #4 and of course the opera - Lady Macbeth/Mtzensk


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I would start by buying his complete string quartets (as performed by the Borodin Quartet). All of them are essential and together are the heart of his output. hpowders list of symphonies is good. I would get the works Dr. Johnson listed as well. That should be good for a start.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

To keep it really simple, I'll mention just a single work.

Start with symphony 5.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> To keep it really simple, I'll mention just a single work.
> 
> Start with symphony 5.


No, the fifth is *not* a good starting symphony. It's deeper meaning and layers of harmonies just isn't good for someone who hasn't heard Shostakovich before. It's a fantastic symphony, but I wouldn't start with it.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Add symphony 11 and 24 piano preludes and fugues op 87


I bought Op.87 performed by Melnikov recently, definitely essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Tchaikov6 said:


> No, the fifth is *not* a good starting symphony. It's deeper meaning and layers of harmonies just isn't good for someone who hasn't heard Shostakovich before. It's a fantastic symphony, but I wouldn't start with it.


Interesting, wouldn't have expected someone to say that. I sort of thought that it's a no-brainer, catchy and engaging, perfect first touch of ol' Shosty. Of course you're free to disagree, but anyway, you've given me something to think about.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In my experience, the 5th is the entry point into Shostakovich for a lot of people.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

KenOC said:


> In my experience, the 5th is the entry point into Shostakovich for a lot of people.


Indeed, it is probably by far the piece most people listen to when starting with him... but I think the list I made is better for really getting to know Shostakovich- the fifth is no better or worse than this list, it just doesn't contain what I think a first listen of Shostakovich should.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> No, the fifth is *not* a good starting symphony. It's deeper meaning and layers of harmonies just isn't good for someone who hasn't heard Shostakovich before. It's a fantastic symphony, but I wouldn't start with it.


Not sure about that. The 5th symphony was the first work that really engaged me to Shostakovich's music 22 or so years ago.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

KenOC said:


> In my experience, the 5th is the entry point into Shostakovich for a lot of people.


It was in my case.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

jdec said:


> Not sure about that. The 5th symphony was the first work that really engaged me to Shostakovich's music 22 or so years ago.


Well, I guess everybody's different in their tastes, but for me, listening to the fifth symphony (which was the first Shostakovich I heard) just made me not want to listen to him until several years later when I heard the first violin concerto and second piano concerto. Now I love the fifth symphony just much as those works, but for some reason when I first heard it I hated it...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I could also mention that the 5th was the first that I heard and I liked it immediately


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd go with the 5th symphony, both piano concertos, and the piano preludes and fugues, if we're just talking starters here.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> I could also mention that the 5th was the first that I heard and I liked it immediately


It's a matter of taste then, I guess... I couldn't stand it, most other people love it. I would still stay away from it until getting a good dose of other Shostakovich works. You would think, "It can't hurt!" For me, it did. Maybe not for you, Tallisman. I'm sticking with my original recommendations, though.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Sol Invictus said:


> I bought Op.87 performed by Melnikov recently, definitely essential. :tiphat:


Tatiana Nikolayeva's set is my benchmark. I'd have to give Melnikov's a listen.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Also, for some lighter Shostakovich, The Jazz suite #2, especially the Waltz.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

jdec said:


> I agree and would add the 7th to this list which I strongly recommend be the one with Bernstein and the CSO (having this one I don't need any other Lenigrad).


Bernstein/CSO is an amazing recording - perhaps the best recording of _any_ symphony I know...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

KenOC said:


> In my experience, the 5th is the entry point into Shostakovich for a lot of people.


Yes, but only after they listen to the Festive Overture!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

My first exposure to Shostakovich was the 5th symphony / Bernstein and I've been a huge fan ever since. The 5th was the perfect way to start IMO.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Very useful stuff here, people! Thanks


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

By the way, I'm wondering what exactly it is for other people that makes him so legendary. I was initially unsure, but after hearing a Radio 3 Record Review podcast on the 10th symphony, the drama and excitement and bombast suddenly clicked. That, coupled with moments of lyrical dissonant stuff, seems a perfect 20th century combo.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> No, the fifth is *not* a good starting symphony. It's deeper meaning and layers of harmonies just isn't good for someone who hasn't heard Shostakovich before. It's a fantastic symphony, but I wouldn't start with it.


The 5th was my gateway into Shostakovich, fwiw. Yes, it has many layers, but the music is immediately appealing and one doesn't have to get all the drama associated with it to decide if they like the sound of the Composer.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Triplets said:


> The 5th was my gateway into Shostakovich, fwiw. Yes, it has many layers, but the music is immediately appealing and one doesn't have to get all the drama associated with it to decide if they like the sound of the Composer.


agreed , #5 is a good introduction to Shostakovich.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

To keep it really simple, start with the piano concertos.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I second the 5th but the 10th is a good starter as well. Try the Mravinsky or Karajan.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, my introduction to Shostakovich as a lad all those years ago were the 5th and 1st symphonies and the 'Age of Gold' ballet suite. About a year later I heard the 8th symphony and the 2nd piano concerto. 
If I were to make any recommendations, it would be these pieces (though personally I'd keep away from Karajan).


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

techniquest said:


> Well, my introduction to Shostakovich as a lad all those years ago were the 5th and 1st symphonies and the 'Age of Gold' ballet suite. About a year later I heard the 8th symphony and the 2nd piano concerto.
> If I were to make any recommendations, it would be these pieces (though personally I'd keep away from Karajan).


As far as I know Karajan did not record any of these pieces, did he? (And his Shostakovich 10th is magnificent in my opinion)


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Essential Shostakovich??........Begin with his Ist Symphony then everything that followed.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Symphonies: start with 5, 7, 8 and 10.
> String Quartets: start with 8
> Other chamber music: start with piano quintet
> Concertos: start with piano concerto 2, violin concerto 2 and cello concerto 2
> ...


Good call as a starting point. I'd also add Symphony 4, any string quartets after 8, and the semi-overlooked but very beautiful Op.87 piano works. Once you've developed a taste for Shostakovich, I'd recommend the 14th symphony and also the sonata for viola and piano; I want to say that one is Op.147?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

alan davis said:


> Essential Shostakovich??........Begin with his Ist Symphony then everything that followed.


This...................................


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I second the 5th but the 10th is a good starter as well. Try the Mravinsky or Karajan.


For the 10th, I'd highly recommend the new(ish) recording of the Boston SO with Nelsons.


----------



## andrecampana (May 8, 2017)

Try his Fugue in A major, it's great!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Essential Shosta Tearjerkers*


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

For me the ESSENTIAL Shostakovich works (the ones I consider his strongest, not necessarily the best known) are (in no particular order)

24 Preludes, Op 34
24 Preludes & Fugues, Op 87
Cello Concertos 1, 2
The Execution of Stepan Razin
Five Days, Five Nights (film score)
From Jewish Folk Poetry
Hamlet (Op 116)(film score)
The Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Piano Quintet
Piano Trio No 2
Seven Romances on Poems by Alexander Blok 
String Quartets 5, 8-10, 12, 13
Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti 
Symphonies 4, 5, 8, 10, 13-15
Two Pieces for String Octet (Op 11)
Unforgettable Year 1919 (film score)
Viola Sonata
Violin Concertos 1, 2


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Someone has mentioned it before, but Shostakovich really *is* like Bach, so basically everything is essential! 
Regarding his piano music, the Preludes and Fugues are a good starting point. Regarding symphonies and string quartets, why not just start with the first an go on in chronological order?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As far as "essential' Shostakovich, for a newbie, Symphony No. 5 is the starting point. Very easily accessible.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> For the 10th, I'd highly recommend the new(ish) recording of the Boston SO with Nelsons.


Or the classic Karajan recording on DG.


----------



## MissKittysMom (Mar 2, 2017)

My favorite composer! A brilliant composer who lived a difficult life; those difficulties come out in his music in different ways at different times. Many of those difficulties were political, and those issues come out most strongly in the symphonies. He also had a fabulous sense of humor that could be whimsical to grotesque to bitterly sarcastic.

Some people find that the symphonies are bombastic. Where this is true, it is generally deliberate parody of the music he was expected to write; this is the thing that got him in trouble with the Soviet government, more than once. For those politicized symphonies, I would recommend Russian performances, especially Mravinsky, Kondrashin, or Ashkenazy. For the 7th, particularly, I prefer faster performances rather than Bernstein's CSO. Kondrashin and Ashkenazy are my preferences there.

The politics mostly affected the symphonies and the ballets. On the other hand, the concertos, chamber music, and song cycles are largely free of this issue, and tend to be deeply personal and emotional. The 24 Preludes & Fugues, the quartets, and the second piano trio are essential.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

I would suggest that first symphony is even more accessible and, more importantly, less biased.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Omicron9 said:


> For the 10th, I'd highly recommend the new(ish) recording of the Boston SO with Nelsons.


Try Stokowski/CSO - live [Archival set "CSO 1st 100 Years"], 
Mitropoulos/NYPO, Solti and Mravinsky are very good also...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My 3 kopecks' worth:

10th Symphony
2nd Piano Concerto
Jazz Suite no 2
Preludes & Fugues
Viola Sonata
Piano Trio in E minor

That should give you the gist of this fascinating composer.


----------

